# 7 In-Line Tuners - Where to Find?



## Webmaestro (May 9, 2012)

I'm having a 7-string neck built for a project guitar--based on the Wizard 7 Prestige neck that's on my 1527M.

I want to provide the tuners to the builder, but have run into a funny little snag. I can only find sets of 6. Any idea where I can find a set of 7 in-line?


----------



## Vostre Roy (May 9, 2012)

Webmaestro said:


> I'm having a 7-string neck built for a project guitar--based on the Wizard 7 Prestige neck that's on my 1527M.
> 
> I want to provide the tuners to the builder, but have run into a funny little snag. I can only find sets of 6. Any idea where I can find a set of 7 in-line?


 
Warmoth sells them individually: Guitar Tuning Machines

Beside that, maybe send a email to Stewmac or Allparts and ask them if they can ship you an inline 6 set with an extra tuner


----------



## canuck brian (May 9, 2012)

Hipshot also sells them individually.


----------



## Necromagnon (May 9, 2012)

Sperzel also. Try to search here and some other sites, a lot of people build themselves 7 string guitars with in line tuners.


----------



## ShiftKey (May 9, 2012)

there is a dude in the US on jemsite whos got a set from a 7620 for sale, so mabe shoot him a pm on there?
IIRC his thread is somelike, uv1000 case and losts of spare parts for sale or something like that


----------



## possumkiller (May 9, 2012)

Rich @ Ibanezrules.com

There was a guy I used to order custom Sperzels and Hipshots from but I seriously can't remember his name or website lol.


----------



## bouVIP (May 9, 2012)

Sperzel Locking Tuners

The guy on the site can get you a 7 in-line set of sperzels


----------



## possumkiller (May 9, 2012)

bouVIP said:


> Sperzel Locking Tuners
> 
> The guy on the site can get you a 7 in-line set of sperzels


 
THAT is who I was trying to remember. He's a great guy to work with.


----------



## Webmaestro (May 9, 2012)

Thanks for the help. I'm all set now--ordered a set of 7 in-line locking Sprezels.

I'm basically having an Apex 2-style body and a Wizard 7 Prestige-style neck built, but with custom specs (of course). I'll do everything else... oil finish, install hardware, pickups, etc.

Will post pics in a few months (or sooner if the luthier sends me in-progress pics).


----------



## EpicFlail (May 9, 2012)

bouVIP said:


> Sperzel Locking Tuners
> 
> The guy on the site can get you a 7 in-line set of sperzels



Beat me to it! I got my Hipshots from him. Loads cheaper than straight from the Hipshot website.


----------

